# FS: Heaters, Air Pumps, & Sponge Filters



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hydro Filter without any sponge* - $2
*Hydro III Sponge Filters - used* - $4
*Hydro V Sponge Filters - used* - $10 each *(3 on hold)* ... one left









*Heaters*
1 x Odyssea 200-Watt Heater (used) - $10
3 x ViaAqua 200-Watt Glass Submersible Heater with Built-In Thermostat (new in box) - $10 each








*Air pumps*

Maxima-R (dual outlet, up to 30 gallons) - new in box $20, less than a month old $15... or both for $30
Marina 100 (single outlet, 20-40 gallons) - new in box $10 each
Optima (single outlet, 30 gallons plus) - less than 6 months old $15 each... or two for $25

Stellar pump - free with $30 purchase















*Willing to trade for mbuna cichlids too.*


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pine stand sold... added Aqueon water changer... other things for sale so feel free to ask


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

Where are you located?
I would like the water changer! 
It would make trips with my bucket around the house a lot easier!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry - it has been sold.



Katpheesh said:


> Where are you located?
> I would like the water changer!
> It would make trips with my bucket around the house a lot easier!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

breeding pipes sold... added sponge filters...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I may be interested in the sponge filter. Where abouts in Burnaby are you located?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of blocks east of Brentwood Mall.



Immus21 said:


> I may be interested in the sponge filter. Where abouts in Burnaby are you located?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump... discus breeding pipes sold... added air pumps


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... lights sold... one hydro sponge V left...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added heaters too


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! That's a really good deal for those stuffs ! I may need that soon !


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Katpheesh (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll take one of the new heaters!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

